# Skip Beat!



## halfhearted (Sep 18, 2007)

​


> Kyoko has devoted her life to Shotaro. When Shotaro came to Tokyo to debut as a singer, she followed him and worked to provide for him. But one day, Kyoko overhears Shota telling his manager that Kyoko means nothing to him. She's just convenient, a housekeeper. This makes Kyoko furious, and she vows revenge on Shotaro. But Shotaro just laughs at her, saying she won't be able to touch him because he's now a popular singer and she's a nobody. So Kyoko decides to get into showbiz and become even more popular than Shotaro to humiliate him. Unfortunately, Shotaro has destroyed Kyoko's ability to love, and she discovers that it is a prerequisite for her to debut from her chosen company, LME. The president of LME puts her into a new section made for those who caught his eye but have something missing. It's name... Section Love Me.


Author:Yoshiki Nakamura
Genres: Comedy, Romance, Shoujo


----------



## Jasmina (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, thanks for uploading the volumes! The manga's really good ^^


----------



## Six* (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the best shoujo series'. 


*Spoiler*: _latest spoiler_ 



I'm really wondering what role will Kyoko have next. seems like another Mio-type of role but Kyoko'll obviously show more of her potential on this one. 

Kyoko acting as Kuon made her act her best. 
Kyoko's ultimately a natural.


----------



## winter0105 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Skip Beat*

*Skip beat 126* is out!!!

Since Kyouko could not find the feeling of performance. So she turned to Tsuruga for help.


The title of chapter 127 is ?sleeping beauty? which implies Kyouko?s undiscovered ability. Tsuruga trains her as a model. It is toil, but Kyouko dose not retreat! In fact the importance of the performance is the love of the character. Kyouko had already recognized it. And after Tsuruga?s tight train, she has mastered the ?KEY?! 

The sleeping beauty will wake up soon, an show her charming!


----------



## tgre (Aug 11, 2008)

Isn't there a Skip Beat thread for this?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah i though there was a thread ps i love skip beat


----------



## delirium (Dec 27, 2008)

*merged*

*bumped*

This series is awesome.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 28, 2008)

What the hell this thread is so tiny! I mean, seriously, evil Kyouko is the best thing ever. ;__;


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 28, 2008)

I love this serie, i read all the chapters so far.

I wish there was more Ren.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't even know there have been new chapters out for almost a week now and especially such 'lovely' ones. 

Such prime examples of what I call 'evil Kyouko'. You gotta love her cunning ways. hurr


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Feb 5, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Oh, and "Natsu" Kyouko = incredibly gorgeous <3



Agreed


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 6, 2009)

LittleBlondePunk said:


> Agreed



It makes one wonder whether she's going to be retaining any of her newfound look after her latest acting job ends. While I'd like her to remain her usual self mostly, it would be nice if her appearance matured along with her personality. Especially since it would allow her to mesh better visually with Ren and potentially increase the belief that she is mature enough to be in an adult relationship with him both in the view of Ren himself and the views of those around them.


----------



## Leraine (Feb 9, 2009)

As much as I love evil plotting Kyouko, her new self as Natsu horrifies me. 

It'll be pleasant if it ended up being just cocoon-phase where she enwraps herself in a shell far more cunning and cruel than what we're used from her, to evolve into a more self-confident and mature Kyouko.

It's obvious that a certain evolution has undergone, since she actually knows for herself that she is worthy of her spot thanks to her superior mind and heart. I can see this girl actually becoming one of her pawns to unleash her uncaring side for once. 
So far everyone's somewhat become a companion of hers or wasn't completely harmed by her. By abusing her position as Natsu and torturing the character Yumika she's clearly mixing too much of her private affairs into her job. 

Simply put I'd say that this is going to be one of her 'mistakes'. She will overdo it and go beyond what her values allow her, but I can't see her revoke what was done, either. She'll harm her and will learn to live with that. Or at least I hope it's going to be like that.

I really really hope, that Kyouko returns to her caring and kind self that brims with vigor, life and is jovial most of the time, but will have learned to not cross certain lines. 
She's after all a 17 year-old girl. It'll be nice to see her not calculating everything perfectly, especially her emotions.

this has become a mess xD


----------



## Katinchen (Mar 20, 2009)

Still some people here reading the latest chapters? I'm waiting for the release of 137, even though I at least read the spoilers. Looks like the arc about Natsu is finishing with this chapter, and I'm pretty curious about
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chiori in the Love Me section, as it is revealed at the end of the chapter


.


----------



## pfft (Mar 20, 2009)

I love skip beat! one of the best manga I have ever read.


----------



## Leraine (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm getting more and more disappointed with this manga. =___=


I do still enjoy the interaction between Ren and Kyouko, but the intro to the latest chapter was very disappointing. Shou putting up this manly front and pretty much aimlessly confusing an innocent smitten girl coupled with that damned order to Kyouko to make chocolates for that random douche guy from the past (I don't even remember his name) that seriously gave me close to a migraine.

Only thing that saved the chapter for me, was as before mentioned, the interaction between Ren and Kyouko, which is still undoubtedly adorable, though could start going at a faster pace. Admittedly, the pace feels appropriate for the manga and of course the relationship at hand (he's after all a grown-up and she still underaged), though I see myself running out of patience at this point.

I just go back to reading Nodame Cantabile, at least that manga doesn't make me feel old. Dx


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2009)

Love the manga and sorry but I can barely stand Ren most of the time, he brings out the worst in Kyoko character wise, she turns in to a smitten fangirl everytime he's around. But with Shou in the manga its hilarious. Tho the pace of the manga needs a little boost, I think the mangaka should stop meandering and do something big.


----------



## Leraine (Apr 22, 2009)

I believe it's okay that Kyouko acts like a fangirl around Ren. 
While reading the manga I sometimes assume that Kyouko is around 20 simply because she acts cunning beyond her age.The moments where you can see pure, naive joy in her face even that out and so I'm fine with Ren making her act all googily. xD

I definitely agree with adding a new big storyline to the manga. So far it's all randomly intertwined and her job as Natsu was kinda disappointing to me, as well. =/


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd like it if the role she gets next time is different rather than another evil villain. Tho I did like her development from being clueless to figuring out how to play Natsu.

Tho the Beagle stuff is weird and dumb, why is she exactly giving chocolates to him?


----------



## BVB (Apr 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Tho the Beagle stuff is weird and dumb, why is she exactly giving chocolates to him?



Don't know 

seems like i am the only one who likes natsu xD


----------



## Leraine (Apr 23, 2009)

He fell in love with her during the Okinawa arc and now he's forcefully making her act like a gf now.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2009)

*pk13*

All the volumes are there.


----------



## Gene (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome sauce. Thanks, bro.


----------



## Gene (May 21, 2009)

Let's get some activity in here.

*[FH-M7] Skip Beat - Ch. 140*


----------



## MRain65 (May 22, 2009)

Holla!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Skip Beat is my favourite shoujo manga, hands down. Very few shoujo manga have kickass--or even likable, for that matter--heroines, but Kyouko is awesome. Her ongoing feud with Shou is the funniest thing, even if it seems to be devolving into predictable love triangle drama. I do like the Kyouko/Ren relationship, because she is just so oblivious. Even if, as a poster upthread wrote,



> she turns in to a smitten fangirl everytime he's around



...it's not a typical shoujo manga situation. She worships him like a god, basically, but without any romantic intention at all. Also, Ren is pretty sweet with Kyouko as the manga goes on, which is a nice change (shoujo manga love interests tend to be more like Shou, unrepentant alpha narcissists).

I kind of want to be Natsu. She seems awesome.


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _140_ 



What's up with the little kid? If Moko is getting paired up with somebody, it should be somebody who's around the same age at least. D:


----------



## Smoke (May 27, 2009)

I just caught up now and I enjoyed it very much.




This has *so many* laugh out loud moments. 


And yea, Natsu Kyoko = fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Gene (Jun 9, 2009)

[FH-M7] Skip Beat! - Ch. 141


*Spoiler*: __ 



lmao @ the whole ghost thing. Especially on how Reino caught it.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea, that little ghost thing made me laugh.

Also, this pic is sexiness


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats little kid is just like wtf, what is he like 11 or some shit? No chocolates for him or he'll get horny and do god knows what.

Lol at inner Kyoko being taken away, so silly. I bet Shou won't let Kyoko give the Beagle the chocolates.


----------



## Gene (Jun 22, 2009)

*[FH-M7] Skip Beat! - Ch. 142*


*Spoiler*: __ 



lawl Shou vision


----------



## Smoke (Jun 22, 2009)

This chap was funny.


I wonder what will happen now


----------



## Gene (Jul 7, 2009)

The magazine (Hana to Yume) it's published in is semi-monthly.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope she ends up with Ren...idiot shou blew his chance...seriously she practically worshiped him,did everything for him and gave him all her innocent love.


what an ass hole,ren needs to confess before she gets confused over that idiot shou


----------



## Gene (Jul 21, 2009)

[Franky House] Skip Beat! - Ch. 143


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, was hoping for a Beagle vs Ren encounter but I guess I can wait. At least the little Kyoko grudge is back where she belongs.


----------



## Six* (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome. it's been a while.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 21, 2009)

How long is it gonna take to get through valentine's day?


Not that I'm complaining



Awesome chap


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 6, 2009)

wow last chapter was just wow.I cannot believe shou did that, i wonder how ren is gonna react.


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2009)

[M7] Skip Beat - Ch. 145


*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 19, 2009)

omg ...........................


----------



## son_michael (Sep 20, 2009)

poor Tsuguru


he needs to just confess his feelings and make her his woman then he can shove it in sho's face


----------



## Six* (Sep 20, 2009)

@Gene: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Leraine (Sep 20, 2009)

Kyoukoooooooo~~~ ;____________________________;


----------



## Gene (Oct 1, 2009)

[M7-Izirae] Skip Beat! - Ch. 146


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol I had an image of Ren playing a kiss off as nothing and on the next page he would be kissing her. Though right now he's probably just suppressing his rage level.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _C.146_ 



Every chapter that passes causes me to like Ren more and more. And, I think this release managed well in that manner with all of its great reaction panels from him. While I anticipate much joy upon seeing any number of snarky comments overlying a deep rage in the next chapter, the lost look he had at one point in #146 was evocative indeed.

Considering the fact that the mangaka has been slowly building up the conflict of Kyoko damaging her own emotional prospects by making Sho the biggest figure in her life, I wonder if Sho's acknowledgment of that bond means that there is going to be some direct action taken on the subject. Or, at least, _more _direct action specifically geared towards her coming to an understanding on the subject and beginning the process towards allaying her deep, painful grudge. 

Oh, and I'm curious to see how they segue way from this scene to Kyoko finally giving Ren his gift XD


 




Gene said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol I had an image of Ren playing a kiss off as nothing and on the next page he would be kissing her. Though right now he's probably just suppressing his rage level.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Gah! I want that to happen so bad, and yet I'm glad that they continue on at such a slow pace as it would be out of character for the two to do otherwise. Plus, I'm hoping for heat on par with their practice session moments as regards a Kyoko x Ren kiss rather than it being borne from rushed retribution.


----------



## Leraine (Oct 7, 2009)

One short question: Did _Skip Beat_ change to a weekly release schedule? 

Chapter 147 is just 17 pages long..? =O


----------



## Gene (Oct 7, 2009)

It's still in the same magazine which is bi-monthly. I guess the author cut it short for this chapter. ):


----------



## Leraine (Oct 7, 2009)

That's not cool? Well, as long as it's gonna have its usual length in the upcoming issue, I guess I'll be able to cope.

A 30 page release is by far more suitable for the story as it is.


----------



## Leraine (Oct 8, 2009)

Manga fox.com seems to be faster than this thread. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was obvious he wasn't out to hurt her, but the twist was unexpected. Well, he's always been aware of his role model position for Kikyo. 
It's Ren's birthday present. dun dun dun x) (or it should be)


----------



## AsunA (Oct 21, 2009)

Chapter 148

Unbelieveable! What a cliffhanger omfg. Next chapter is in December :ha?


----------



## Gene (Nov 8, 2009)

December?! D:

Also lol it was funny how quickly she went from smiling to RAGE face. I don't think Ren will actually kiss her though.


----------



## Gene (Dec 6, 2009)

kita!

[Izirae] Skip Beat! - Ch. 149


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh Ren...look what you've done now.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 7, 2009)

its getting good now


----------



## Leraine (Dec 7, 2009)

Smooth Ren... smooth.


----------



## TalikX (Dec 20, 2009)

I really enjoy this manga, I hope Kyoko finds out Ren is Corn already...


----------



## Gene (Jan 23, 2010)

Chapter 151 is out.

Link removed

Hilarious chapter. And it's great to see Amamiya again.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Skip Beat (Spoilers-Warned!!)*

Skip Beat!


​Description:
Kyouko Mogami lived solely for her childhood friend Shoutaro "Shou" Fuwa. She follows Shou to Tokyo so that he may realize his dream of becoming a famous singer. When his dream is realized, Kyouko overhears the truth behind his decision to bringing her with him: he was using her as a maid.

Shocked and enraged, Kyouko swears to take revenge by outdoing him in show business. With a new look and a new attitude, she joins LME, the agency where Ren Tsuruga (Shou's rival and the #1 actor of LME) works, in the hopes of achieving her goal of destroying Shou's pride.

Along the way, she discovers her true self, makes new friends (and enemies), and finds herself at the heart of some interesting situations that will change her life, and the lives of all others involved, forever. 

Genre:
Comedy, Drama, Romance, Shoujo, Slice Of Life


all thanx to Chrome ^^

so anyone read last chapter?


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 13, 2011)

idk why anyone hasn't bumped this now! >_< chapter 171's almost out...

KYOKOOOO~~ EMBRACE YOUR FEELINGS pek


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2011)

I had forgotten about this manga.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 13, 2011)

I just want kyoko to finally freakin figure out that Tsuuraga loves her


get a clue kyoko!


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 15, 2011)

that's probably gonna take ages to happen, she's probably going to think she's unworthy of _the_ tsuruga ren's love and all that shit


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2011)

That last page of Chapter 172 cracked me up.  Things shall get interesting from now on.


----------



## Gene (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh fuck, wasn't expecting Kyoko to do that at all. Shit might get real next chapter.


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 22, 2011)

does anyone know when the next chapter comes out? >_<


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2011)

The next chapter comes out on April 5th I believe.


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 22, 2011)

thank you <3


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2011)

The chapter is out.  :33

Easily overwhelmed by base Ulquiorra.


----------



## eriuchiha (Apr 29, 2011)

love skip beat  its so freakin awesum!!!! its different nd creative wid awesum chiibi forms !!!!!! chap 175 was also really gud !! jst wish sho to cum bak in the scene


----------



## Destin (Jul 19, 2011)

Chapter 177

More of a bump than anything else since it's been a week since release.  Mostly just a courtesy reminder of the manga's existence to anyone who may have forgotten.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 19, 2011)

im getting bored of this arc....I feel like this manga drags on too much


----------



## Frieza (Jul 23, 2011)

The monthly releases are painful to wait for. But I am glad I read it.


----------



## Blazing Flames (Aug 8, 2011)

I definitely agree. Same thing with other mangas that are of that time releases.. and when that chapter finally comes, it's underwhelming as the rest of the chapters. Like what my friend said, it could have all been just one chapter. -.-


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

Chapter 178 is out.


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2011)

Decent chapter though this really is a boring arc.


----------



## Gene (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, it's dragging a bit thanks to Cain Heel being overly emo and everybody shitting their pants for half the chapter each time. Though Kyoko's delicious outfit is saving it for me.


----------



## Fourangers (Aug 22, 2011)

I probably wouldn't find it too slow if only the time between releases weren't that long. :/ I feel that Skip Beat always had a slow start and picks up later.

We're still stuck in the slow start.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

The new chapter is out.

Hotfile

Ren sure was a violent person.


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

Chapter 185 is out.

Ch.289


----------



## phungnana (Apr 6, 2012)

Skip Beat 187


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

Decent chapter, Kyoko will unravel Ren's dark past soon enough.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

that's what Yama said

Shou is going to school, odds of it being the same one that Kyoko goes to?


----------



## hussamb (May 1, 2012)

this manga is so so so slow


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

True, the mangaka is certainly taking the long route to developing her characters.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

Chapter 190 is out.

Chapter 57


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh no!  Oh noooooo~~~~  Omg, I have to wait another month to read the new chapter!


----------



## son_michael (Jul 5, 2012)

according to the discussion page on that site, the next chapter comes out in 7 days


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't wait to see Ren's reaction.


----------



## Fourangers (Aug 2, 2012)

What happened? What happened? 

Let me tell you something. *Nothing. Happened.* 

*starting to lose patience over this manga*

Move plot, moveeeeeee!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 2, 2012)

another 1 month wait.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> What happened? What happened?
> 
> Let me tell you something. *Nothing. Happened.*
> 
> ...



But something did happen, Kyoko realized that she could fall in love with Ren far more than she did with Shou.  That's progress in my eyes.


----------



## Fourangers (Aug 3, 2012)

^Yes, in which it could be done in three, four pages, but not in an entire chapter.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 4, 2012)

Skip Beat is seriously beginning to piss me off. =.= 
And we Still don't know what Kyouko's present for Ren's birthday (waaaay back) was.
I give up...


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2012)

this man

Well, things are progressing a bit.  I wonder if we're approaching the end.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 3, 2012)

Mizura said:


> Skip Beat is seriously beginning to piss me off. =.=
> And we Still don't know what Kyouko's present for Ren's birthday (waaaay back) was.
> I give up...


huh?
the presents were a bunch of charms.
@heylove.
please, no. 

there are still a lot of things to be shown.
Ren's mother.
kyoko's parents.
kyoko getting super famous.
etc.
this could even go for as long as forever since this is a slice of life manga.


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2012)

Zenith, I do agree that there are quite a few things that we should be shown but it's not always guaranteed that we will get to see such things in mangas.  The manga might just skim over those things in the last few chapters. 

I hope that such a thing doesn't happen but preparing for the worst is always a good ting.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2012)

has skip beat been fully translated as a light novel? Id rather just read it -_- the chapters go too slow for me, I want confessions. I want stardom and I want shou to get his ass kicked by ren.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2012)

Chapter 193 is out.

This


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 6, 2012)

"Using Tsuruga's kindness..." "Use his abilities..." Weird, that doesn't sound like something that Kyoko would say. Is this a mistake in translation maybe?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 30, 2012)

Skip Beat Chapter 194 is now out.

Dunno why, but i've always liked shoxkyoko moments.


Well, anyways, i've realized that a lot of shoujo manga male mc has a personality similar to shou's.


screw that.
Seiyuu-ka's and Gakuen alice's mc is similar to ren.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 30, 2012)

STOP. STALLING.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 30, 2012)

slowness is killing me !


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

Hopefully the next chapter won't be mostly wasted like this chapter was wasted.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 30, 2012)

I suspect that Skip Beat! is on the peak of it's popularity, so maybe the editors are pressuring the mangaka to stretch the story.

I mean, her previous work Tokyo Crazy Paradise wasn't this slow as well as the beginning of Skip Beat! So it doesn't make sense to me why the author is putting fillers and stretching the tension. It doesn't make you go on the edge of your seat, it just irritates you.

Hopefully the mangaka (or the editors) will notice this mistake and return to the previous normal pace.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

It's possible that the mangaka is losing interest in Skip Beat and/or isn't sure exactly what would be the best way to proceed so she's dragging things out a bit to give herself time to plan.  Or perhaps she feels that this arc is very important and is thus fleshing it ou as much as she can.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 30, 2012)

Took me a while to find this thread.



Solaris said:


> It's possible that the mangaka is losing interest in Skip Beat.


Noooo!
Anyways, the new chapter is out.


Fuck, i nearly died on the last page.

Is skip beat going to turn in a more serious title? 
Not really surprised having read both TCP and DLA though.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2012)

What the hell, I wasn't expecting this kind of progress.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 1, 2012)

Hm, ok. I did not see that one coming. 

I wonder when the heck is Kyoko snap out of her stupor


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2012)

She'll probably snap out of it when she goes in to kiss Ren on the lips.


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2012)

Chapter 196 is out.

The wild card is that he claims at the end Allen is Mana

I wanted a kiss on the lips but this will have to do for now.


----------



## rajin (Jan 31, 2013)

*SKIP BEAT 197 CHINESE
*

*always in shikai form  *


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2013)

The translation is out.

this

Just profess your love for each other.


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 1, 2013)

*soft sigh* Get married already. 

This chapter felt less dragging than I had thought.


And btw, the raw is in Japanese, not Chinese.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2013)

Chapter 198 is out.

Link removed


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 13, 2013)

w-what was that?! has she finally acknowledged her feelings?! 

also, hilarious chapter


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2013)

I have no idea but I certainly hope that she has come to acknowledge her feelings for him.


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 13, 2013)

i think the last part kind of reinforces it though, all the scary men have gone and it's just Ren in front of her - she's almost about to fall down D:

(what happened to the 'locks' on her heart though )


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 13, 2013)

Finally, the box is already open.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 13, 2013)

ONE MORE CHAPTER C'MON


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> ONE MORE CHAPTER C'MON



Great, you jinxed it.  Now it will take 15 chapters.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 17, 2013)

OH MY GOD THE LOCKS THE LOCKS THEY'RE GONE SHE LOVES HIM AND SHE ADMITS IT NOW OMG OMG OMGGGGG FNIEFJOADSKJFEFUIFJOQWPKJEOF!!!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2013)

alisha said:


> OH MY GOD THE LOCKS THE LOCKS THEY'RE GONE SHE LOVES HIM AND SHE ADMITS IT NOW OMG OMG OMGGGGG FNIEFJOADSKJFEFUIFJOQWPKJEOF!!!



Inb4 they were all meant for sho.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 17, 2013)

bitch that's never going to happen


----------



## Butcher (May 6, 2013)

Just wondering, is the beginning scans seem bad in quality? It looks like it to me anyway.

I am really enjoying Skip Beat! and I'm only on chapter 2 atm.

Can I get some help to find quality scans?


----------



## Butcher (May 6, 2013)

Eh, oh well.

At least it is readable . Can't wait to read more .

Can already tell it'll become one of my favorites. On chapter 3 now.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2013)

Chapter 200 is out.

Ch.77

Looks like Kyoko's nightmare scenario is coming to fruition.  

And lol @ her trying to lock up her feeling only to melt once Ren hugs her.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 20, 2013)

oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit dat ending


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2013)

Chapter 201 is out. 

Don't get your hopes up. 

Another chapter were nothing important happens but hopefully the next chapter will be better.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2013)

Chapter 202 has been translated. 

Chapter 59

Hnnnnng.  Awesome chapter with Kyoko breaking down at the thought of Ren ending up with someone else.  She really has fallen hard for Ren.


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2013)

Chapter 203 has been translated. 

frozen

Glad to see that she finally accepted her feelings for Ren.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 9, 2013)

about time. Now we have the long agonizing wait till he realizes it.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2013)

Chapter 204 has been translated.

reiatsu

The next chapter is too far away.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 24, 2013)

Next chapter is October 18th. Well, roughly half a month. 

GAWD, finally. Kyoko definitely is going to notice that it's Ren (as seen she identified him when he was being Cain for the first time). The question is if she's going to know that Ren is Corn though.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2013)

[sp]So she didn't recognize him as being Ren?

Oh come on, Yoshiki. 
[/sp]


----------



## rajin (Nov 20, 2013)

*Skip Beat! 206 Raw*

*link*


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2013)

[sp]
What did Kyouko realize at the end?  Did she notice that he is Ren or is it something else such as how troubled he is?  
[/sp]


----------



## rajin (Nov 21, 2013)

by sbfan translation of 206


> Kyouko is thinking that during the New Year's worship ceremony this  year, she felt that gods may only listen to rich people's wishes, and  wondered if she has to pay at least 1000 yen worship fee for gods to  hear her wish, and so she put down 10000 yen, and how glad she is that  she had done that since her wish has now come true. She cries with  happiness and says how wonderful it is that Corn has grown to be such an  extraordinary adult and feels like an aunt who watched her relative's  sick child grow up. Kuon wonders if Corn has always weighed on  Mogami-san's mind since *that time* (in Karuizawa) even though at that  time she seemed to have accepted Ren's words that Corn was all right.  Kyouko says she has worried about him for a long time, and Kuon is glad  that he didn't walk away in fear of exposing himself. She says that Corn  has always been listening to her troubles and is sorry that she didn't  listen to his trouble more. She wipes her tears and asks if he can fly  far now. Kuon extends his hand to stroke her head but stops midway,  thinking stroking is dangerous because that's something Ren and Cain  would do to her and he doesn't want her to connect the stroking to Ren,  since she possesses an extremely acute visual sense and in the past was  able to identify him by his bone structure (and that's why he wanted to  run away from her initially). Even though she has not detected (his  being Ren) yet since she's still in shock of being reunited with Corn  and is indulged in the anesthetic that is fairytale, but it's only a  matter of time before she can see through him.  So he writes on the  sand, "Sorry, I need to use magic to borrow (someone's) voice". He then  explains (by writing) that as an adult fairy in the human world, he  could no longer talk with his own voice. When he was a child fairy there  was less resistance from the human world, but not when he's an adult  fairy, so he has to borrow a human voice to talk. Kyouko thinks this  limitation is like we humans will be unable to breathe if we go  underwater without any equipment, but if we could borrow gills/fin we  will be able to breathe under water. Kuon gives her a thumb up. So  Kyouko agrees to help provide Corn a voice, but thinks that although she  will feel strange if Corn speaks in her voice, she still feels super  excited that Corn is going to do a magic on her, and eagerly anticipates  her first experience. So Kuon touches his eye and touches Kyouko's  forehead. When Kyouko opens her eyes again, she is angry that she didn't  feel anything (like her body becoming soft and light or some magic  passing through her body), then Kuon opens his mouth and says, "Thank  you, Kyouko-chan". Kyouko pauses, and asks why it isn't her voice. Kuon  replies that it's easier if he uses the voice of someone of the same  sex, and because the owner of that voice has the strongest existence in  Kyouko's memory, so he must be the last man she saw and she must have  been repeatedly going over everything about him. Kyouko freezes, and  Kuon is surprised that she didn't retort. He expects her to say  something like "I did not go over everything about him repeatedly", then  his eyes are widened, thinking "Is it possible that she actually has  been going over everything repeatedly?"
> 
> Then Kyouko says, "I am ready now. I just thought of another man  (Yashiro), and you can borrow his voice instead." Kuon says he's fine  with this (Ren's) voice, but Kyouko says she isn't fine and begs him to  use someone else's voice, anyone else's will do. Kuon looks crushed and  asks her if she really hates that voice so much. Kyouko denies it,  saying it's just disturbing because that man (Ren) is her most respected  sempai and is a god-like existence in the field of acting. She can't  bear the thought of imagining Ren calling her "Kyouko-chan" and her face  is twitching. She can't get used to it becuse it feels like talking to  Tsuruga-san so casually, and it will give her neurasthenia. Kuon looks  at her with pity and says he wishes he could oblige her and change his  voice, but he can only use magic once a day in human world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 28, 2014)

I've never heard of Skip Beat.

Is it anything like _Bitter Virgin_?  

:WOW


----------



## son_michael (Jan 28, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I've never heard of Skip Beat.
> 
> Is it anything like _Bitter Virgin_?
> 
> :WOW



nowhere near as good. 


Skip beat is about a girl who becomes an actress and changes herself  so she can feel better about herself after some guy who she practically worships, treats her like trash. Now she comes to admire this famous male actor who helps her with acting, he falls for her but she's oblivious and he may have a connection with her from the past. Meanwhile the douche bag ex boyfriend is also famous(I think he sings or is in a band) and he sees her and wants her back. 

and you pretty much get the idea, love triangle with the girl being oblivious to her acting senpai and flat out rejecting her ex . 

There's an anime of the first season, way better than reading the manga IMO


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope that she stated that she loves Ren.


----------



## rajin (Mar 20, 2014)

*Skip Beat! 210 Raw*

*Veritas Pimping Project*


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 20, 2014)

And here we have kaien flat out stating that shinigami become reishi

Let's freak out because is that her friggin' MOM?!?!?!?!?! :WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 21, 2014)

Why in the fuck is the trans 2 chaps behind? (216 is already up when 215 was posted)


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 21, 2014)

Who knows?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 25, 2014)

i dont even remember
what happened to her mum in the beginning

as far as i remember she always stayed at shou's ryokan because her mum wasn't ever home?


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 26, 2014)

Her mom treated her badly most of the time, which made Kyoko extra-zealous towards anyone since she hungered for love (any kind of love). But once Shoutarou dumped her, that was the last straw and for a very long time she didn't believe in love.

So her mother is a lawyer. Hm...


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2014)

It's going to be interesting to see how Kyoko will react to her mother.  I suspect that Kyoko's mother isn't going to be too impressed with her daughter's profession.


----------



## tabithafabray (Sep 29, 2014)

Ah! I had been looking for a thread about Skip Beat and I finally found it!

It is one of my favorite mangas! I can re-read it many times and always find a new reason to love it!

I have been waiting a long time for the whole Kyoko and her mother situation to happen. At least we got a clue that she is a lawyer...I wonder if there is a father in Kyoko's life. I remember she once said that if she stayed in Kyoto her parents would have make her go to highschool...so I keep wondering about him! 

Anyway, hi! <3!


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Chapter 219 is out

Chapter 191

Now this should be a fun little arc.  I'm suspecting that the mother will just ignore her here but I wouldn't mind a bit of a confrontation. :33


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow. 

I wonder if Kyoko's mother had her while she was very young and it was probably from an ex-boyfriend or something. Which is the reason why she dislikes her own daughter, since it reminds her of her ex. And since she had Kyoko very young, maybe it hurt her career or something.

Not to mention that it seems that she disapproves Kyoko being an actress.

Things will get much more exciting from now on.  Woo hoo! Finally plot is moving forward!


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2015)

Hopefully the plot will move in a direction that is enjoyable for us readers.  And your reasons for why Kyoko's mother dislikes Kyoko is plausible.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2015)

Chapter 220 is finally translated. 

Chapter 159!


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 20, 2015)

Skip Beat chapter 222 RAW


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT THE FUCK. SAENA IS SUCH A COLDHEARTED BITCH. I WANT TO PUNCH HER.

POOR KYOKO!


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What is wrong with Saena.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My theory is that Kyoko is Saena's unwanted pregnancy and Saena wanted to focus on her career as a lawyer, that's why Kyoko is bothersome to her.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 21, 2015)

It's no wonder why she attached herself to an abusive boyfriend, her mother really screwed her over psychologically.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2015)

Chapter 223 has been translated. 

also, apparently Yukio is taller than Riruka

I hate Sho but I liked that he wanted to comfort Kyoko though his method was less than stellar. 

Liked Kyoko breaking down and crying on she sees Ren.  Next chapter should be full of feels or cute moments. :33


----------



## Fourangers (May 9, 2015)

I fear that there was a paparazzi while Shou kissed Kyoko and we'll see their kiss on the main gossip columns...


----------



## son_michael (May 11, 2015)

Fourangers said:


> I fear that there was a paparazzi while Shou kissed Kyoko and we'll see their kiss on the main gossip columns...



ugh..that's an ominous prediction if I ever heard one -_-


----------



## Lord Omnicent (May 12, 2015)

Fourangers said:


> I fear that there was a paparazzi while Shou kissed Kyoko and we'll see their kiss on the main gossip columns...



I hope you are wrong. Kyoko  doesn't need to deal with hyper jealous Ren (but hey maybe he won't go aggressive and turn into wolf mode).


----------



## Fourangers (May 12, 2015)

Dear Jesus God, I hope I'm wrong too!  Or else, more and more drama to poor Kyoko.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2016)

Chapter out on MS too!

Well, the drama between Kyoko and her mother has come to a close.  I expect some cute moments between the two to appear sooner or later.  Probably will take a while but it will happen.

Anyways, next arc seems a bit interesting.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 26, 2016)

I think it's about time for me to do a reread.
(I do it about 4 times per year)


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2016)

While I don't do it 4 times a year I do read this and Tokyo Crazy Paradise every year.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 26, 2016)

hey preet, i stopped skip beat at the pretend i*c*st goths arc 

did it return to being good when that arc ended?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 26, 2016)

Dream said:


> While I don't do it 4 times a year I do read this and Tokyo Crazy Paradise every year.



Ahh tcp, haven't read that in years. I like how skip beat is slowly getting more mature like TCP though.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> hey preet, i stopped skip beat at the pretend i*c*st goths arc
> 
> did it return to being good when that arc ended?



Hmm.  To be honest, it is a bit of a mixed bag in my opinion.  Some parts certainly were good while others were ehhhh.  The Ren and Kyoko relationship certainly is moving ahead which is nice and Kyoko develops a bit more as a character. 



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Ahh tcp, haven't read that in years. I like how skip beat is slowly getting more mature like TCP though.



Still a long way to go.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 26, 2016)

Dream said:


> Hmm.  To be honest, it is a bit of a mixed bag in my opinion.  Some parts certainly were good while others were ehhhh.  The Ren and Kyoko relationship certainly is moving ahead which is nice and Kyoko develops a bit more as a character.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a long way to go.



Well yeah, it did took skip beat 200+ chapters before we saw a nip slip in it. 
Honestly though,it would have been fine eitherway for me.
skip beat is a cute mango.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah, Skip Beat is cute but Last Game and Horimiya are my current go to mangas for cuteness. 

But Skip Beat at its best is my favorite.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 26, 2016)

Been reading skip beat for far too long so i'm pretty biased (2007 i think?). 



> But Skip Beat at its best is my favorite.


Me too.
Honestly i feel bad, because i love sho x kyouko moments. (Except when he acts like a dick)
But that's more so because i want sho to realize how much he'd fucked up when he left kyouko.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 14, 2017)

I wonder if there are any skip beat readers still here. I need to catch back up.


----------

